# Looking for something to fill a B5 sized gap



## Vladd67 (Mar 22, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a good novel that covers the same sort of ground as Babylon 5? Something with both political machinations and military action on a galactic scale.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 22, 2021)

It might not be precisely what you want, but you could try The Forbidden Borders trilogy by W. Michael Gear.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 22, 2021)

*In Conquest Born *by C S Friedman


----------



## Vince W (Mar 22, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> *In Conquest Born *by C S Friedman


I'm just finishing this. It could certainly fill most of a B5 gap.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 23, 2021)

Vince W said:


> I'm just finishing this. It could certainly fill most of a B5 gap.



I think there is a sequel to it.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 23, 2021)

There is, but I think it's only tangentially related.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Apr 7, 2021)

Coincidentally, since this was posted I've started reading *Space Viking* by _H Beam Piper_

From the cover blurb:
"Space Viking is an epic science fiction adventure in the riveting tradition of Foundation and Starship Trooper"









						Space Viking - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rodders (Apr 8, 2021)

Neal Asher's Polity books are a great read. More action and less political machinations, though. For that,i'd recommend Frank Herbert's Dune. 

Have you read any of Iain M. Banks's Culture series?


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 9, 2021)

*The Dragon Never Sleeps *by Glen Cook


----------



## psikeyhackr (Apr 11, 2021)

I recommend this with a grain of salt.







Ringo has this gun loving conservative attitude that I call Ringo Jingoism, piss on liberals while kicking alien butt. To me it comes across as funny in this series though some of his books are just annoying.

This is not as serious as Babylon 5 or In Conquest Born.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Apr 11, 2021)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Coincidentally, since this was posted I've started reading *Space Viking* by _H Beam Piper_


Lots of Piper's stuff is public domain now and can be found in Project Gutenberg.


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 11, 2021)

I've only read the thread title, but the obvious solution would be a B5 piece of card (176 x 250mm)


----------



## Dave (Apr 11, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> I've only read the thread title, but the obvious solution would be a B5 piece of card (176 x 250mm)


Or to cut a B4 in half?

The only suggestions that I would make, I'm certain that you will have read them already.


----------

